# 2016 classical music deaths so far...



## Guest

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_in_classical_music#Deaths


----------



## tdc

Wow a long list indeed. 

I had no idea Roland Dyens passed away, he was only 61. Very sad news, he was a great musician and composer. RIP.


----------



## starthrower

Too bad about Zoltan Kocsis. And only 64.


----------



## Heck148

April 4 – Royston Nash, British conductor, 82

Was sorry to lose Royston this past year. played for him for years....good friend, fine musician...very classy person.


----------



## Pugg

Conductor Georges Pretre age 92 passed away .


----------

